# Happy birthday!



## natclare (May 27, 2011)

Tick tock tick tock tick tock...

Today is my 34th birthday. I used to think this was old to have a baby (when I was 25!)... unbelievable.

Keep repeating the Lister Doc's words today:

Your ovaries don't know it's your birthday
Your ovaries don't know it's your birthday
Your ovaries don't know it's your birthday
Your ovaries don't know it's your birthday

Oh god... 

I'm doing positive stuff on the egg freeze side of things but, but, but... don't want to leave it too late and days like these just bring it all into scary focus. 

Natalie x


----------



## ClarissaN (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy Birthday  

Today is my 39th Birthday so you're a youthful chick with lots of time ahead


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Natalie!   


I'd be interested to know how old is too old in your opinion!  This differs for everyone by the way - it's not designed to be a trick question.  Personally, I am not so sure I have a hard and fast view on this anymore but clearly at 44 & 3/4s and due a baby in the next month or so, my money's on you having a few years up your sleeve yet before you start to panic, particularly since you are already in the process of freezing your eggs at a very youthful 34.   


Enjoy your birthday celebrations.   


A-Mx


----------



## Matilda7 (Feb 22, 2011)

Happy birthday Natalie!!  Focus on the positive things you're doing for your future and those 33 year old eggs that you've already got frozen! xx


----------



## natclare (May 27, 2011)

Hey everyone and thanks for your birthday wishes... I didn't mean to say I felt too old, just that I do recall vividly thinking when my friend was pregnant at 34 that she had left it quite late and yet now I am here and it really doesnt seem old at all! God knows when I'll feel ready to make a decision. At the moment I am just enjoying my relationship but I am scared it won't last if I can't accept his choice of no more children. I am trying not to bury my head in the sand, putting some plans in place, and just hoping things will become clearer with the passing of time. Being so in love with my other half, it just seems nuts that we are in different pages in the kids front. Ah well. Onwards and upwards. Keep calm and carry on


----------

